# Looking for any information Old Mr. Boston Brand??



## Mardad (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello!
  I found a Amber Color Bottle (rectangle shape on bottom neck with twist lid on top 8 1/2 inches tall X 4 inches wide) Old Mr. Boston Brand Straight Rye Whiskey Embossed with a gold label  on the bottom part of the bottle is  embossed 2 buildings that says old statehouse 1748 boston.
 On the back of the bottle federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle thats on top and in the middle is a wore out label.
 On the bottom has a # 54-40 with a big circle and inside the circle is design patent applied for.
 Any Information appreciated! Thanks - Mary


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 14, 2008)

hi mary,  welcome to the forum.  i don't know a lot about whiskey's,  but fed. law forbids was used on bottles from 1931 to about 1966.  you don't find a lot of wiskey with there lables,  i least i don't dig any.  1 of the 2 nums. on the base could be a date. a picture would help. hope some one else can give you more information.    rhona


----------

